# 200+ Bottles From Clean Out



## Krisdbraun (Aug 26, 2016)

We purchased over 200 bottles from a clean out. We are able to identify many of them but we are stumped by a few. Any help you can provide would be appreciated. We are looking to sell most of them once identified. We have Carter ink wells, Campbell bottles and more. Since it is difficult to see the embossing, here is a list of the embossing by picture: 
1) S & S Water Co
2) L. Hillemann Phila Pa
3) Sagine Co 11oz Colombus O
4) F. Fischer 1930-32 E. Clementine St 1/2 pint liquid
5) Philada Penna Bottling & Supply Co. Trademark
6) Wm. Aldworth Phila. Pa Registered
7) P.J. Ritter Company Phila
thank you - Dave and Kris


----------



## RCO (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm not really familiar with any of them , they all look to be fairly old though


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 2, 2016)

Decent group, with the exception of the Ritter, which is pretty much worthless.  Unfortunately there is an insane amount of Philly bottles, so examples like yours would only fetch a couple bucks, maybe $5 tops per bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 28, 2017)

About 10 years ago, a crew regraded some land along West River Drive in Philly for use as a parking lot. One of the things I uncovered while going thru the dirt was a bottle embossed "Aldworth Quality." It was an early crown top if I recall. Never heard of Aldworth before or since, till now.


----------

